# orv sticker? and a trail permit ? please help



## eric4192 (Nov 23, 2011)

I just bought a 45 dollar orv sticker what dose this do for me? can i ride on trais with it or dose is surve another purpose? or do i need some sort of trail permit? and aslo can I ride on public roads?


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'm assuming you are talking about riding a snowmobile. If you take the sled on public trails you will need a trail permit. I've never had an ORV sticker for a sled. For a truck or 4 wheeler, then you need a ORV sticker. The exceptions to the trail permit are 1) private land only and 2) for ice fishing, but that means the to and from the fishing spot. Not out hotlapping on the ice or buzzing over to friends in a shanty to see how they are doing. The SOS/DNR site spell it out fairly well.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_14824-32299--,00.html


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

If you paid $45 for a permit, you've bought a snowmobile trail permit, not an ORV permit. As ND said, that permit is for riding snowmobiles on public trails.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

NittanyDoug said:


> I'm assuming you are talking about riding a snowmobile. If you take the sled on public trails you will need a trail permit. I've never had an ORV sticker for a sled. For a truck or 4 wheeler, then you need a ORV sticker. The exceptions to the trail permit are 1) private land only and 2) for ice fishing, but that means the to and from the fishing spot. Not out hotlapping on the ice or buzzing over to friends in a shanty to see how they are doing. The SOS/DNR site spell it out fairly well.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_14824-32299--,00.html


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

eric4192 said:


> I just bought a 45 dollar orv sticker what dose this do for me? can i ride on trais with it or dose is surve another purpose? or do i need some sort of trail permit? and aslo can I ride on public roads?


You paid $45 for a permit but dont know what its for?
Send me $30.00 and I'll tell ya what you can do with it:evil:

PS: speel chek is you freind.


----------



## eric4192 (Nov 23, 2011)

thank you for the info i got the right one just wasnt a 100% sure


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

MEL said:


> PS: speel chek is you freind.


Coodn't help but laff my but off at this won!


----------

